
Ask HN: Will Covid-19 Response Influence Your Next Job? - joeblau
Will the response that a company has to this pandemic have an impact on whether you choose to work for them future?
======
sigmaprimus
Probably yes, I have spoken to a few others and they have come to the
realization that most of their employees can actually work from home, pandemic
or not.

I would expect that going forward there will be far more companies offering
work from home gig type jobs, which will probably affect my future employment.
(Of course I'm still going to keep doing my current job so who knows if or
when I might be looking for a new one!)

~~~
_curious_
"...going forward there will be far more companies offering work from home gig
type jobs."

WFH has, for many years now, been more attainable than many companies (esp.
outside tech) are willing to admit. The biggest barrier has historically been
one of management relinquishing control. Now they're forced to let go.

CV19 situation is a tipping point that will create a lasting effect going
forward; personally, I would not consider working for a company that didn't
offer WFH before and if anything, we'll see more offering it if and when
things start coming back.

Further, I think the US CRE sector ($14-$17t annual rents) is never going to
be the same again. Offices are over-rated in the first place and now will be
considered optional (at least at full size/scope) by the scrutinizing CEO/CFO
looking to get back on track asap.

~~~
sigmaprimus
Excellent points, your last point regarding the cost of office space has come
up in every conversation I have had in the last few weeks. Bad news for the
speculators good news for everyone else!

~~~
_curious_
A lot of lessees are deferring, renegotiating, and quite literally walking
away from their 5-10+ year lease obligations right now.

Not just speculators...a lot of collateral damage will happen as the bottom
drops out :(

~~~
sigmaprimus
True enough after thinking a bit more on it, your right again regarding
collateral damage. I had not considered the furniture makers, cleaning staff,
coffee services etc...

There really is a huge industry that revolves around commercial real estate.

I am hopefull that the bottom doesn't completely drop out. One of the worst
things for a community is a bunch of empty buildings boarded up just rotting
away and inviting ne'er-do-wells to move in and ply their trade.

